# VOTE: Best South American Skyline



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*VOTE: Best South American Skyline*

Here are the five cities which received the most nominations this week.

Vote for your favourite skyline.




*Buenos Aires*

























*Panama City*
















*Sao Paulo*
















*Santiago de Chile*
















*Bogota*


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Panama City gets my vote.


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

Bogotá, Colombia


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Panama City has a great skyline, but I don't like the buildings....
I love São Paulo, it's the most impressive city I've ever been.
But here I'll go with Santiago, a mix of nice building, with wonderful mountains on the back....best skyline in L.A for me. And one of the most beautiful settings behind Cape Town and Rio.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Menandro said:


> wjfox2002, i think Panama City and Bogota Pics are too old!!!
> 
> The PC picture you posted is from the year 1998...
> 
> Please, consider these photos... You can erase my post as soon as you see this message and take a decision!


Lol. Okay, I changed them.

I'll keep your post, so people can see the other pics you posted.


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

Buenos Aires, followed by a tie between Panama City and Santiago.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*BUENOS AIRES!*


----------



## carecife (Nov 5, 2004)

panama


----------



## Buck (Aug 23, 2002)

Sao Paulo!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

i think all the cities mentiones are nice, but santiago is more than that. i see a piece of distinction and elegance in the environment.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Tough'n this is. I'm pretty much split between BA and Panama--my vote went to Pananma, I guess mainly because it has more of a focal point...but still it's a tie for me.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

I never knew Panamá was located in South America!!!


----------



## ELV (Mar 1, 2005)

More Buenos Aires, better pics






[/URL


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Best South American Skyline*

Wjfox2002:

You're not quite _that_ good. Don't mean to burst your bubble, but Panama City is _not_ in South America. There was a time one could make that argument, as Panama was once a province of Colombia before it seceded in 1903. But I can understand your eagerness to include Panama's capital in your poll, due to the visual impact of it's skyline. However, a better title to your poll would've been "Best Latin American Skyline." That way, you could toss Mexico City into the mix, although a poll of the the same title was already posted in the "City vs City" forum, which by the way, was won by - you guessed it - Panama City.

Needless to say (see username), my vote here is for Panama City, as I am simultaneously objective, as well as shamelessly biased...


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Man, this is too hard. I really can't choose. But they know what density is in SA.


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll say Santiago because it's a great mix of buildings and the Andes are incredible. I love the Andes mints too, so I might have somewhat of a bias.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Panama City gets my vote.


----------



## kolko (Mar 23, 2005)

Panama City is from Central America! It's not a South American city.


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

How about Caracas and Montevideo?


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

The farthest south I've personally been is Cuernavaca, Mexico, but I love Latin America! Panama City is nice, but has too many residential high rises for me. I want to see more commercial office buildings in a downtown. Rio has unbelievable physical beauty and a fairly attractive downtown. Sao Paulo is enourmous and really has a couple of downtown clusters. Santiago is extremely attractive and has a nice downtown, but it needs more high rise density.

I choose Buenos Aires. After seeing this photo, how can I not?


----------

